# Best Rifle Scope Adjustment Tool



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Big sale on my Rifle Scope Adjustment Tool.

$1.00 for UWN members.



Sale ends April 11, 2017.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've sold that particular adjustment tool years ago back in the 80's. I was getting $1.10 then. I'm sure you could get a at least $2.00 now. 8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, but just yesterday, while turning over soil in preparation for my garden, I found an old scope adjusting tool that I lost years ago...my lucky day!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

MY tool is much more valuable. 

I have always used a dime.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you deliver ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*deliverance*



Al Hansen said:


> Do you deliver ?


Yes, but only to Echo, Morgan and Riverdale.

.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If Goob would ever pay up, I'd use that quarter.
-O,--O,--O,--O,--O,-

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You would think that with Goob going back to iron sights that he would sell it at a loss.

But then he needs some more funds for his iron sights adjustment tool.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> You would think that with Goob going back to iron sights that he would sell it at a loss.
> 
> But then he needs some more funds for his iron sights adjustment tool.


This is what johnnycake uses for a scope adjuster.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man, I wish I had a penny for every time I've used one of those to adjust a scope. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> This is what johnnycake uses for a scope adjuster.


You beat me to the punch! I seriously have spent lots of time trying to decide how I'm going to "adjust" my scope


----------

